# Soli Deo Gloria Offering Online Homeschool Classes



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 7, 2020)

I wanted to let you know that we have a homeschool coop that has met at our church for the past four years and is now offering online classes. We are focusing on classes that are difficult for parents to teach themselves.

https://www.solideogloriaschool.com

We are now offering: High School Math, Spanish, Music Theory, Elementary English, Middle School Composition, High School Speech Writing and Composition, and Flute and Recorder lessons.

The person teaching Spanish is a pastor and church planter in Costa Rica.

Please share this with others that may have an interest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

